# Rivett lathe, what to do with it?



## keith5700 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've just aquired this Rivett lathe. I know a bit of it's history as I bought it as a basket case, about 25 years ago for a mate, but he's never done anything with it, and gave it to me today.
It was working when I bought it, but was stripped for delivery, and never touched since.

I can see 3 options....

Sell it as it is
Restore it and sell it, or
Restore it and use it.

I have room in the garage to set it up, if it's worth using.

So, I realise they are precision lathes, assuming it's not worn out, but it could also be worth some money too, ie. hundreds of pounds rather than 10's of pounds.

What would you do with it?
I'm in the UK.
Cheers, Keith.


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi I would like a chance at it if you get rid ofit . Would never be able to aford the shipping Throu Looks like a nice find  Fix it and use it . Dale


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 2, 2013)

The best thing to do IMHO, is clean paint assemble until complete. Then use it or sell it. There is a bit of a cult following of Rivetts, so sale of a running unit should yield the best return. Sell it as is is 100% profit for you, but not a large amount of money in any event. 

If you don't know what to do send it to me, and I'll handle its disposal.  LOL


----------



## keith5700 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes it would be nice to restore it and use it, but I'm not sure if I want to spend 200 hours of engine building time on it.
If I was assured it would be more accurate than my current lathe then I might be tempted to have a go.
I've just been looking over it and there's some really nice engineering going on there.

There's another box of bits with it:-


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 2, 2013)

I've heard that the date of manufacture is on the back of the brass Rivett nametag. Change gears sure make alot of home shop guys uninterested in a lathe like this. But its worth more than a few Quid as is.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 2, 2013)

restore it and use it. I have seen them in museums being abused by kids . Solid old machines. 
Tin


----------



## chipenter (Apr 3, 2013)

Clean it up and try it contact Tony at lathes.co.uk he is the best source of information for the best options .I would restore it but I love making tools .


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

I know that if it were mine I would restore it just for the challenge and satisfaction of the project. Rebuilding it could be as interesting as building another model.


----------



## /// (Apr 3, 2013)

Another vote here for restore. A machine worthy of restoration.
Even if you never use it, ask yourself whether someone who bought it as-is would restore it with the same attention to detail as you?
Having followed your engine build with awe, I highly doubt it.

With regard to it chewing up engine building time... are there not moments when you are looking for something to do but you don't want to work on the engine?
There's no rush, one bit at a time as an occasional welcome diversion.

Hell, I would love to do it myself if I wasn't half a world away! Need to get away from this chinese machine I have.
Infact, a couple of ML7's have come up for sale recently quite nearby. Both are well priced.
One needs a restoration, the other, A tri-leva with long bed and gearbox, has already been restored.
If I wasn't so scared of imperial machines it would be a done deal already.


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is a web site for a couple of friends of mine here in the States that are big Rivett fans. If you can find the serial number there is a list of serial number dates.

http://www.rivettlathe.com/

Dave


----------



## keith5700 (Apr 3, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies.
After doing a bit of research on rivettlathe.com I reckon the serial no. puts it at 1922 vintage, although the brass plate has a signature and 18 scribed on, so that part could have been assembled earlier. Either way it's coming up for 100 years old.

The bed has a bit of wear in the usual place, but I measured it at less than a thou at the worst point
The bed is a bit dinged, but I think it has been used roughly, rather than excessively.

I think it deserves another chance, so I'm going to restore it to working condition and use it. The level of engineering which has gone into it is excellent.  It seems to have the reputation of being one of the best small lathes ever made. As opposed to my Union lathe, which is probably one of the worst!
I'm looking forward to not having to lean on the tailstock to get drills to run on centre!

I'll post pics when it's done, but don't hold your breath.

Thanks again.


----------



## /// (Apr 4, 2013)

keith5700 said:


> I think it deserves another chance, so I'm going to restore it to working condition and use it.



Great news! Thm:


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are not pleased with the machine after assembly, you can be sure that it will sell for good money whenever.


----------



## keith5700 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think Iwas a bit premature with the amount of wear.
The top surface is good but the dovetails which are on the front show more wear.
Measuring between dowel pins between the dovetails there is a difference of 6 thou between the worst bit and an unworn bit.
I need to research if this wear can be taken out manually, I can't afford to have it ground. It looks a bit awkward to scrape so maybe some sort of former could be used with wet and dry paper?

It would fit on my Bridgeport but there's probably 3 thou of wear on that bed, if I was to use the full stroke.

Or maybe it would be better to just save it until I have funds to have it ground?

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 4, 2013)

clean it up before worrying too much about wear.  a chip, piece of crud or a sliver of rust can measure a few thou . it may not be as bad as you think . 
Tin


----------



## keith5700 (Apr 20, 2013)

A quick progress report. I want to get the lathe into a state where it's useable and then see if the Rivett is as good as everything I've read recently says it is.
I managed to get the 6 thou wear down to 1 thou' so it will be ok for trying out. It's less wear than my other lathe anyway.
If I like it when I've used it I may save up to have the bed ground. Or learn how to scrape.

I'm still amazed at the level of engineering gone into the lathe. 

I've had to make 2 x leadscrew nuts and the main carriage pinion, and 2 internal gears.
The rest of it looks good. The headstock plain bearings are perfect.
The only missing bits seem to be the gear covers for the headstock, and some 4NS collets.

I now need to make a bench and get some drive system rigged up.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 20, 2013)

OOOhhh It looks sooo much nicer now!!!!
good work
Tin


----------



## MikeA (May 4, 2013)

Keith,

Amazing restoration - it certainly doesn't look as though it's approaching its 100th birthday!

Considering its age and your statement you believe it was abused rather than used, I'd have to say it looks pretty darned good.

Excellent work and thanks for keeping another piece of old iron in use. I bet once you use that lathe a bit you wouldn't even consider selling it.

All the best,
Mike


----------



## /// (May 5, 2013)

Have to agree, very nice indeed.
I'd be very happy with a lathe like that to replace my 7x14


----------



## OrangeAlpine (May 5, 2013)

It is a beauty.  I look at such projects and get a little green with envy.

But I'm at a loss to see how the compound can travel the length of the dovetail.  Could you explain?   Pictures would be best.

Just color me stupid.
Bill


----------



## keith5700 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Bill. That compound slide had me scratching my head at first. It was almost like the slide was being moved by a magnet underneath!
The photo should explain how it works.

While I'm on, does anyone know what is meant to fit on the end of the cross slide?
The original Rivett assembly drawing shows a gib strip affair, but shows it with a bolt passing through the strip and into the actual lathe bed, so it looks like a drawing error. I can't find any photos or anything of this particular feature.

Cheers.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!  As you said, amazing engineering.  That cross slide would be enough for me to keep it.  

A very sweet little lathe.  I think you know what to do with it.

Bill


----------



## Hopper (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful old machine and a beautiful job of tidying it up. Old lathes are fun. I inherited my Dad's 1936 Drummond in similar condition, about a thou of wear on the bed. They must have use some good hard cast iron in those days. It cuts dead to size and gives a beautiful finish, unlike my brother's new Chinese lathe which he  curses every time he tries to use it.


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 6, 2013)

Nice restoration job....well done.Thm:

I'm with Tin on this.  See how well it machines a piece of stock...make some measurements...then decide on whether to tackle the grinding/scraping route.

Depends on what your ultimate goal is....use it to make stuff, or restore it to original specs.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## keith5700 (Jun 15, 2013)

Well now I'm back on the V8 I've lost interest in the Rivett. Also I have some stuff I'd like to buy, and the only thing I've got which is worth anything is this lathe. So I reckon I'm going to sell it.
This post isn't the for sale bit, but I would like to know what it's worth, in the UK.
I would hate to let it go for, say, £500, and then a week later have someone say they would have paid double that.
Or it may not even be worth £500.

I will put it up on here first, and then Ebay it later if no-one wants it.
Cheers.


----------



## Swifty (Jun 15, 2013)

There are a few different models on eBay asking good prices, maybe you should check them out to get an idea of the value of yours.

Paul.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rivett-608-Lathe-w-lots-of-Accessories-/181157088753

Well there is one link above Virginia USA looks like yours before you restored it asking  $ 2000 usd.

Remember  it is easier  to adjust price down than up . 

I would think a good american lathe in the UK would bring a premium. 



> I would hate to let it go for, say, £500, and then a week later have someone say they would have paid double that.
> Or it may not even be worth £500.



As we say in the US Air force Aim High
.Tin


----------

